# Marinated Artichokes



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Can anyone confirm canning instructions for marinated artichokes hearts? I use the recipe & instructions in USDA Canning Guide 6 for marinated mushrooms... seems that should work for marinated artichokes as well since the marinade is almost identical, just wondering about the processing time.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

So far, the only "official" recipe I've found is this one for pickled artichokes from UGA. Unfortunately, pickled is not marinated (marinated also contains oil), and this recipe calls for Jerusalem (f)Artichokes instead of Globe Artichokes, which is a whole other vegetable entirely.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I was really intrigued when I saw this post - since I love marinated artichokes. I wasn't even aware that there was a tested and approved recipe for marinated mushrooms (that will be added to the must try list).

My first thought was to check the acidity of artichokes vs mushrooms, and I found out that artichokes have an average ph of 5.5-6.0 whereas mushrooms have an average ph of 6.0-6.7. So great - artichokes are more acidic, so the acidity of the artichokes in the marinade are not an issue. 

But since this is a PC recipe, not BWB, density becomes the issue. So I figure to check the processing time of plain artichokes, compared to plain mushrooms. But I can't find a processing time for artichokes anywhere. 

So I'm where you are - ground zero in figuring out a processing time.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

If anything, I'd think that artichokes would be less dense than mushrooms (they're just a flower bud). The instructions in USDA HC6 actually has BWB for marinated mushrooms... their marinade is pretty darned acidic. Of course plain mushrooms (and presumably plain artichokes) would be PC as they are nearly pH neutral.

Can't believe they have instructions for Okra and Jicama, but not Artichokes... poo on us Northerners, eh? LOL

MARINATED WHOLE MUSHROOMS
7 lbs small whole mushrooms
1/2 cup bottled lemon juice
2 cups olive or salad oil
2-1/2 cups white vinegar (5%)
1 tbsp oregano leaves
1 tbsp dried basil leaves
1 tbsp canning or pickling salt
1/2 cup finely chopped onions
1/4 cup diced pimiento
2 cloves garlic, cut in quarters
25 black peppercorns

Yield: About 9 half-pints

Procedure: Select very fresh unopened mushrooms with caps less than 1-1/4 inch in diameter. Wash. Cut stems, leaving 1/4 inch attached to cap. Add lemon juice and water to cover. Bring to boil. Simmer 5 minutes. Drain mushrooms. Mix olive oil, vinegar, oregano, basil, and salt in a saucepan. Stir in onions and pimiento and heat to boiling. Place 1/4 garlic clove and 2-3 peppercorns in a half-pint jar. Fill hot jars with mushrooms and hot, well-mixed oil/vinegar solution, leaving 1/2-inch headspace. Remove air bubbles and adjust headspace if needed. Wipe rims of jars with a dampened clean paper towel. Adjust lids and process.

Recommended process time for Marinated Whole Mushrooms in a boiling-water canner
Hot Pack, Half-pint jars
0&#8211;1,000ft = 20 min
1,001&#8211;3,000ft = 25 min
3,001&#8211;6,000ft = 30 min
Above 6,000ft = 35 min


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

It isn't just about ph, but density, and how each vegetable or low acid food will absorb the acid to make it safe. As you will see, the mushrooms are cooked in bottled lemon juice and water first, then into the marinade with vinegar. 
That recipe is wonderful and one I use to teach pickling in my MFP trainings. I make a lot of them for home, too. 
So, the artichokes will not absorb the acid in the same manner as the mushrooms. There are only a few recipes with oil that are safe. The marinated mushrooms, marinated peppers, and a 3 bean salad are basically it.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I cook my artichokes in lemon juice just like the mushroom directions. But I do understand that it's a matter of acidity in the final product. Would most certainly be nice if we were given the chemical and biological limits of some of the recommendations so we could make more appropriate adjustments to make our canning safer even if we must use a recipe they haven't tested (yet).

We don't have an option with the artichokes. They don't grow very well, if at all, here in Interior Alaska because they are perennials and have a long season -- virtually no garden vegs overwinter when it's -40 or lower, and our growing season is only 100 days. It isn't cost effective for us to travel into town to buy only a fresh ones for the nanosecond the grocery stores have them imported from "The Outside". We're off-grid with extremely limited freezer space in the warm season (right when artichokes are in season). It is difficult to find commercially prepared marinated and/or canned artichokes in the stores here, and when I do they are less than affordable. If we want them, we have to buy them in bulk when they are available and can them. I'm just trying to find the safest way to do so, and figured adapting marinated/pickled recipe for a product that us usually even more dangerous (mushrooms) was probably a safer bet than going completely ad hoc.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is a website that has canning, drying, and freezing info for artichokes. 
http://www.howtogardenadvice.com/vegetables/grow_artichoke.html


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link Granny. I wonder where they got the processing time from? They didn't cite a USDA or Extension office. In any case, at least I can try this out for the plain artichokes... still going with the (unapproved for artichokes) marinaded mushroom recipe as well though


----------

